# McClicky for Solarforce L2T?



## Aaron1100us (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a 4.2amp xml-u2 in my l2t with stock tail cap. I have the 5.0+ amp capable S7 tactical tail cap coming but its not a clicky switch. Can I get a tail cap with the McClicky switch for the l2t? I see they have the McClicky upgrade for Surefire lights, will that work? Thanks.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 16, 2012)

I run a Manafont XM-L in a stock L2T without any issues. I think the stock tail cap is good for 5A. I think you can get away with replacing just the McClicky switch ($8) without having to get the entire screw in ($25) switch. I think it fits in the stock tail cap.


----------



## lewong (Jun 16, 2012)

ElectronGuru has a LS-S7 tailcap with a McClicky. He also offers a kit on his site, which I think is the McClicky switch and a retaining ring.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. Oh, the stock l2t tail cap is only rated for 3.0 amps. 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BudK (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Aaron , I just ordered 2 of the Mclickies for Solarforce l2p & l2t. I believe there may be some minor modification involved.

If so I will give a heads up as to what it entails .

Have a good weekend .


----------



## Lobstradomus (Jun 17, 2012)

vinhnguyen54 is selling some already modified mcclicky switches in his XM-L dropin thread or if you get the standard switch elsewhere he has a thread up showing how to modify them for solarforce hosts.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 17, 2012)

Aaron1100us said:


> Thanks. Oh, the stock l2t tail cap is only rated for 3.0 amps.



OOPS. You are correct. My bad. I was looking at the wrong switch. A stock S7 tactical switch states that it is good for over 5 amps. Most all of their other switches are good for 3 amps.


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2012)

Lobstradomus said:


> vinhnguyen54 is selling some already modified mcclicky switches in his XM-L dropin thread or if you get the standard switch elsewhere he has a thread up showing how to modify them for solarforce hosts.



Here

Norm


----------



## jorn (Jul 18, 2012)

You need the brass retaining ring. The stock L2T cap is too long and needs some sort of spacer on top, and i think i used a different rubber boot. I used a ~1.5mm thick o-ring on top of the switch as a spacer. The s7 tailcap got a perfect fit when you use the brass retaining ring+ clicky kit. But you have little chance of taking the s7 apart without breaking it to pices


----------



## Tessaiga (Dec 15, 2013)

*Can a Solarforce tailcap guts be replaced with a McClicky kit guts????*

...... and if so, does this apply across all the solarforce tailcaps or only certain ones can be replaced?

Thanks


----------



## Redhat703 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Can a Solarforce tailcap guts be replaced with a McClicky kit guts????*

It does, at least for my Solarforce L2M tail cap.


----------



## DellSuperman (Dec 15, 2013)

I did this & it works for me so far. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4283939

- JonK


----------



## greatscoot (Dec 16, 2013)

Will the Oveready McClicky upgrade work in a SolarForce tailcap?


----------



## DellSuperman (Dec 16, 2013)

Worked for me.. 

- JonK


----------

